# Finally posted a new NSFW story!



## Simo (Dec 28, 2020)

After many weeks of feeling nervous and such, I have finally posted a new story on FA, about Simo and Zephyr Skunk. The idea was to write something fun, that wasn't too dark, or too extreme, and that had a certain sweetness to it. Hopefully, this will inspire me to write more such things. One thing that is shard: that feeling like you're not writing for anyone. Maybe I can start to build up some sort of audience; the more comments and encouragement I get, the more motivation I seem to have.

Here's my FA page; comments are welcomed and encouraged:









						Userpage of Simo-the-Skunk -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Heyo! Male striped skunk who writes stories, poetry and lives in a hollow log in Michigan.. . I used to be an Alaskan Malamute, named Sw ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




...also, in a few months, I am going to start doing writing commissions. PM me if interested, this is also an idea I have put off for way, way too long : )


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 22, 2021)

Super hot story, can't wait 4 the sequels!


----------

